# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Mr Olympia 2023 (Noέμβριος , Orlando Florida)

## Polyneikos

*Μr Olympia 2023 - Ανακοινώθηκαν σημαντικές αλλαγές!
*


Αρκετές αλλαγές έχουν ανακοινωθεί από τους διοργανωτές και ιδιαίτερα δια στόματος Dan Solomon, του General Manager του Olympia!



*Χώρος Διεξαγωγής :* Επιστροφή στο Orlando, στην Florida, όπως το 2020 και 2021 , εποχές Covid. Πιθανόν η "εξωστρέφεια" των διοργανωτών προς το Las Vegas, σε έναν πολυτελή και δαπανηρό προορισμό, τους έβγαλε εκτός budget, σε συνδυασμό με τα αυξημένα χρηματικά έπαθλα προς όλες τις κατηγορίες.Business is Business.

*Ημερομηνία:* 1Η Εβδομάδα του Νοεμβρίου, αντί του Δεκεμβρίου που είχε προτιμηθεί το τελευταίο διάστημα ή τον παραδοσιακό Σεπτέμβριο των προηγούμενων δεκαετιών

* Πρόκριση:* Καταργείται το Point system μέσω της συμμετοχής σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες.
Πρόκριση για το Olympia 2022 θα παίρνουν οι αθλητές με 2 τρόπους :
α) To Τοp-5 της Οpen Και το Top-3 των υπολοίπων κατηγοριών του Olympia 2022, προκρίνονται απευθείας για το Olympia 2023
β) O μόνος τρόπος που μπορεί κάποιος να προκριθεί, αν δεν έχει πλασαριστεί υψηλά στο Olympia (Τοp - 5  ή Top - 3 , θα είναι μόνο καταλαμβάνοντας την 1η θεση σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες που δίνουν πρόκριση.
Αγωνιστική season: 21 Νοεμβρίου 2022 - 9 Οκτωβρίου 2023

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Από την στιγμή που καταργούνται οι πόντοι καταταξης  δυσκολεύουν πολύ τα πράγματα για τους αθλητές,ίσως οι διοργανωτές να σκέφτηκαν ότι έτσι θα είναι καλύτερα με την ενοια ότι δε θα υπάρχουν κατηγορίες με παρά πολλούς αθλητές και από την άλλη ότι θα είναι μόνο οι καλύτεροι και θα υπάρχει χρόνος για περισσότερες συγκρίσεις πάνω στη σκηνή.
Τώρα μένει να το δούμε και στην πράξη πως θα πάει,για το θέμα του κόστους όλου του event δε νομίζω ότι η Florida είναι πιο φτηνή απο το Las Vegas,αλλά στο μυαλό των διοργανωτών κανείς δε μπορεί να μπει αν οι ίδιοι δεν ανοίξουν τα χαρτιά τους.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ισως να  κάνουν αυτη την αλλαγή για να μην σκανδαλίζονται αθλητες και θεατες απο την έξαλη ζωή του Λας Βέγκας και για  λόγους διαφάνειας , επειδη "οτι γίνετε στο Λας Βέγκας , μένει στο Λάς Βέγκας"  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------

